# [SOLVED] Insert a disc message when disc is inserted



## Vluhd (Mar 29, 2008)

Whenever i put a cd/dvd in my computer and then go to the drive in explorer, I am given a message telling me to insert a disc, even though a disc is inserted.
However, if I leave the disc in and restart the computer several times, it is eventually detected.
It's not the drive, because it happens on both of them (both fairly new)
one is a dvd burner, one is a cd burner
also, the same thing happens when i mount an image of a disc, the virtual drive acts as if theres no media inserted.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Insert a disc message when disc is inserted*

try cleaning the drive. You can find drive cleaners at most discount stores, including walmart.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Insert a disc message when disc is inserted*

are you using an 80 wire ide cable on them
blue,grey and black plugs
check it is secure into the drives and the m/board
try a new cable


----------



## Vluhd (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Insert a disc message when disc is inserted*

ill try both those things
but i just kind of dont think thats the problem because of the virtual drive doing the same thing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Insert a disc message when disc is inserted*

try removing the virtual drive and then recreateing


----------



## Vluhd (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Insert a disc message when disc is inserted*



Vluhd said:


> ill try both those things


replacing the ide cable seems to have helped ^-^ (for now at least)
thanks a bunch for the help :]


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Insert a disc message when disc is inserted*

i will mark it resolved if it reoccurs post back to this thread


----------

